# PC2 4200 for PC2 5300



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey,

I want to boost my laptops performance by upgrading the memory. I go to configure it and it says something about PC2 4200? Now I know that PC2 5300 is faster (not knowing why) but what if I get the CHEAPER PC2 5300 RAM and put it in my laptop? 

will it truncate it to PC2 4200? If someone could clear this up for me that would be great. Also, exactly what is the difference and what do they exactly do? Will there be any consequence if I don't just use the suggested PC2 4200? Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

First off, you'll need to find out if the board in the laptop will even work with the 5300. It could be that 4200 is the fastest. If it will accept 5300, and you mix it with 4200, all will work at 4200, as when you mix all will work only as fast as the slowest RAM. You can either check your laptop specs on the manufacturer's page to find out what RAM speeds will work, or use an online memory configurator like at www.crucial.com, or you could post your laptop model here and we will tell you.


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you for your help. I ran that scan and it helped a little bit. It didn't return the correct specs for my memory though. I know that its DDR II SDRAM, and it said that it was DDR SDRAM. Here are my specs:

HP Pavillion dv 6000z series :

Windows XP Home SP2
AMD X2 Turion 64 TL-56
Geforce Go 7200
DDR II SDRAM 1G
80.0 GB SATA HD

I hope this will help. Thanks again )


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh, and if it helps my Motherboard is model: 30B8


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

sorry, but uh... If anybody knows that would be great. Thanks again!


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, you can use PC2-5300. Here is the link to Crucial for memory for your laptop:

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Presario V6000Z Series


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

I see here that it shows the HP - Compaq Presario V6000Z. My laptop is not a Compaq but a Pavillion DV6000Z. Thank you for your help, and I might be looking at the wrong thing but I'm sorry, thats not my laptop. 

If you or anyone could help a little bit more that would be great. Thank you for helping me out ). Still unsure of memory


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Alright, figured it out. Had to play with that scanner a little bit more. Thank you very much PanamaGal


----------

